# Rahmennummer



## wesulaner (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bräuchte für die Versicherung die Rahmennummer meines Slide AM. Diese ist die leider von der Umlenkung des Zuges für den Umwerfer am Tretlager-Gehäuse verdeckt. Diese würde ich nur ungern demontieren da gerade alles schön eingestellt ist. Auch in der Rechnung bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Kann mir einen einer Tip geben wie ich an die Nummer komme?

1000 Dank,
LG Wesu


----------



## kwark (24. November 2011)

Einfach die Schraube des Umlenkers abschrauben und den dann ein wenig zur Seite schieben. Da verstellt sich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

